# Let's See Your Hawthorne Zeps Fellow Cabers!!



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 22, 2016)

I couldn't find the old thread for some reason, maybe through the changes that where done to the Cabe. Well I'm starting a new thread to see how many Zeps people have or are still left out there! My pair I have are both 1938 Hawthorne Zep ..HP Snider built bicycles a his and hers original paint bicycles. I've always liked the twin lights and the chain guard on them. The Roadmaster as well made zeps but had a few different things. Well Cabe show us yours Zeps!!


----------



## 47jchiggins (May 25, 2016)

Nice looking pair (bikes) George..........

Here's my 38.

Todd


----------



## Robertriley (May 25, 2016)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> I couldn't find the old thread for some reason, maybe through the changes that where done to the Cabe. Well I'm starting a new thread to see how many Zeps people have or are still left out there! My pair I have are both 1938 Hawthorne Zep ..HP Snider built bicycles a his and hers original paint bicycles. I've always liked the twin lights and the chain guard on them. The Roadmaster as well made zeps but had a few different things. Well Cabe show us yours Zeps!!
> View attachment 320063 View attachment 320064 View attachment 320065 View attachment 320067



I think I hate you George!


----------



## Robertriley (May 25, 2016)

47jchiggins said:


> Nice looking pair (bikes) George..........
> 
> Here's my 38.
> 
> ...



You have all the goodies on that bad baby!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (May 25, 2016)

YO GEORGE     WHEN IT COMES TO MY FAVORITE FORUM    SUNDAYS SHOW AND TELL   YOU NAILED IT ON THE GIRLS ZEP YOU PICKED UP    THE PHOTOS IN FRONT OF YOUR STOOP   WITH DA FLOWERS TA BOOT YA NAILED IT    AND FINDING THE YALE KEY FOR THE LOCK   AND LIGHTING UP THE NIGHT WITH THE DUELS    FORGETABOUT IT  THEN YOU MATCH HERS AND HIS    YA GOTTA LOVE IT   GOOD FOR YA   AND THOSE THAT LIVE IN THE HOOD WHERE YOU DO   
ALL DA BEST   RUDY CONTRATTI  AND THANKS JD FOR YOUR SUNDAY FORUM


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 25, 2016)

Todd killer Zep with the front brake, speedo and the 2speed. That is cherry! Oh and Rudy thank you on the compliments!


----------



## 39zep (May 25, 2016)

Work in progress...
I know, it's "restored". It's not my fault. 
I was brought up old school.


----------



## bairdco (May 25, 2016)

Nice! Is that snyder or cwc built? I can't tell if the fender bridge is curved or straight from the pics.


----------



## Robertriley (May 25, 2016)

Isn't that a CWC fork?


----------



## 39zep (May 26, 2016)

Snyder frame, fenders etc. Springer is CW. I am building the bike for a friend who wanted a springer front end and wasn't as concerned about the bike being spot on. 
PS. Another tell on the Snyder vs CW 39 Twinbar. CW fender tails are flipped or curved both front and rear much like a 37/38 RMS. Snyder's have the more "Bobbed cut" on the front fender and no flip on the tail of the rear. Also Snyder fender braces have just the slight curve and the CW's have the more traditional/larger curve to them.


----------



## bairdco (May 26, 2016)

Mine is also a work in progress. CWC built '39


----------



## Gsbecker (May 26, 2016)

47jchiggins said:


> Nice looking pair (bikes) George..........
> 
> Here's my 38.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gsbecker (May 26, 2016)

47jchiggins said:


> Nice looking pair (bikes) George..........
> 
> Here's my 38.
> 
> ...



That is my dream bike!
I'd pay top dollar for it...willing to sell????


----------



## Jarod24 (May 26, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Isn't that a CWC fork?



Dude you must have missed mine and  @fordmike65 day long discussion about the Snyder/CWC stuff haha


----------



## Jarod24 (May 26, 2016)

39zep said:


> View attachment 321143 Work in progress...
> I know, it's "restored". It's not my fault.
> I was brought up old school.
> 
> View attachment 321144



Nice bike, man you hoarding all the Road master suprmeres in there too!


----------



## 39zep (May 26, 2016)

Sorry if I was repeating covered info. I am limping along with very few operating brain cells.
Evidence of brain injury- Repeating covered info and thinking restored bikes are cool.
Cause of brain injury- Paint fumes and beer consumption while restoring said bikes.
It's not my fault, I'm a victim of my environment.




Jarod24 said:


> Dude you must have missed mine and  @fordmike65 day long discussion about the Snyder/CWC stuff haha


----------



## Jarod24 (May 26, 2016)

39zep said:


> Sorry if I was repeating covered info. I limping along with very few operating brain cells.
> Evidence of brain injury- Repeating covered info and thinking restored bikes are cool.
> Cause of brain injury- Paint fumes and beer consumption while restoring said bikes.
> It's not my fault, I'm a victim of my environment.




Haha no worries man. I was just giving Chris poop. Here's a link to 2 different threads though with good info on the whole CWC/Snyder thing and some snyders did issue the CWC forks. 

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/hawthorne-comet-reference-thread.31512/

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1939-hawthorne-twinbar-zep.90173/page-3#post-568297


----------



## 47jchiggins (May 28, 2016)

Gsbecker said:


> That is my dream bike!
> I'd pay top dollar for it...willing to sell????



Thanks for your interest Gsbecker, this happens to be one of my favorite riders, I plan on keeping it for a while.

Todd


----------



## Gsbecker (May 28, 2016)

47jchiggins said:


> Thanks for your interest Gsbecker, this happens to be one of my favorite riders, I plan on keeping it for a while.
> 
> Todd



O-well, let me know if you change your mind-great bike!


----------

